# Marstrand fishing Co vessel numbers



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the reg numbers from their time in Grimsby of Gypsy Love ON164394 and Princess Charming ON164395 in the 1930s Many thanks


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

From 1938 GY 204 and GY 208 respectively. Do you need the other Marstrand boats numbers from then?
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## Linnea LL590 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Douglas .. I have the rest of them ... Many thanks indeed ... The loose ends I have left with these are , What happened to the Floradora after she seems to disappear from the registers in 1964, who bought the Bohemian Girl GY311 in 1940 Was it the Scandia Fishing Co!! Many thanks for your help .. again!!!


----------

